# M won't shut off



## ckramer (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a Farmall M that will no longer shut off when I push the switch in. I have to pull the choke to kill it. The battery is still staying charged. It is 12 volts, but still has a generator, no alternator. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the M, but pushing a switch/button usually just grounds the ignition spark and kills the engine. It's no different than the old metal tab that grounds the spark plug on a lawnmower.

It sounds like there are three possibilities, if that's the way the M is wired. The switch isn't making connection and needs to be replaced, you have a broken ground wire or bad connection, or you have a broken hot wire to the switch. A continuity check on the ground wire will tell if it is broken or has a bad connection. A voltage check on the hot side will tell you if that portion is functioning.


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

Try turning the switch button next time you try it. Maybe a little shot of WD-40 too.. I have a couple that will do that every now and then. I just spin the button a few times, pull out and push in a few times after doing that. It seems to help it make contact to short out the system.


----------

